# Modifier 69 and Worker's Comp



## dballard2004 (Apr 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me please the correct usage of modifier 69 for worker's comp in the state of Texas?  Can anyone point me to guidelines for the correct use of this modifier?  Thanks.


----------

